# Omnipod dash vs Medtronic 640g



## Helz (May 17, 2021)

Hi, i am due an upgrade from my accu chek insight pump and have been offered the omniod dash or medtronic 640g. I dont really know much about either of them. With my insight i stash the pump in my bra and use the handset. I work a pretty active job, im a vet care assistant working nights and i run and play netball. Any pros/cons to either??? Ive not really had any info from my diabetes team. I have ordered the trial pod to see what its like.


----------



## Pattidevans (May 17, 2021)

Hi Helz

I wonder if you are in the same neck of the woods as I am (Cornwall) as my clinic give the same choice of pumps.  4 years ago when I got my replacement pump the clinic had stopped offering the Insight as they'd had a lot of trouble with it, Animas had gone out of the scene and so my choice was the Medtronic or another AccuChek Combo.  I had met up with another pump user on the Medtronic and we'd discussed it in detail.  I didn't like the idea of having to fish the Medtronic out of my clothing to bolus as I had become used to the handset.  OK when I'm wearing trousers or skirts with a pocket, but not so good when wearing a dress.  So I have had another 4 years on the Combo.  I've pretty much made up my mind to have the Omnipod in November this year.  I also tried out the trial pod and you soon forget it's there.


----------



## ypauly (Jun 3, 2021)

I had 2 combos over an 8 year period but had to change and foolishly picked the medtronic 640g, the pump itself is OK but getting supplies or any kind of service has been a nightmare, I am only 8 months into a 4 year contract and already considering injecting again

Anybody else have supply issues?


----------



## helli (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't have any experience of either of the pumps mentioned but I thought my experience of tubey vs tubeless which may be of interest and something to consider.
I was an Animas user for 4 years and loved the flexibility that it gave me but hated the size and hated that it was always on show. When Animas pulled out of the insulin pump market, I was offered the Medtronic. I think, 640G. It was even bigger than the Animas and still had no remote control. 
OmniPod was not on offer as my CCG considered it too expensive. But I made a bit of a fuss and was offered the chance to be a guinea pig for the then new Medtrum - a tubeless/patch pump with a remote control. 

So my thoughts of tubed vs tubeless are
- The tubey pump has only the cannula attached to my body. All of the tubeless pump is attached which means a larger flat area is required and there are less options to move sites. 
- Being, effectively, on a tether,  the tubey pump can move around where as the tubeless pump is fixed in place untill you change it. This means I have to plan ahead if I may be climbing to ensure I avoid where my harness sits or what I am going to wear in case I need to be concerned about a bulge which cannot move. 
- The tubeless pumps are smaller so more discrete. 
- The tubey pump can be temporarily removed when you have a sauna or an x-ray, for example. A tubeless pump has to be completely removed and started from scratch. 
- I was always able to tuck my tube in so didn't have the risk of catching it on a door handle but I know others have struggled. There is nothing to worry about with a tubeless pump.
- The cannulas are separate to the pump for a tubeless pump. Therefore, you have flexibility to chose the angle, length, composition to suit your body. With a tubeless pump the cannula/needle is an integral part of the pump. You have no choice. 
- Having a remote control (now, I just use an app on my phone but I don't know whether the OmniPod has this) is wonderful. I never have to fish my pump out, can review my settings, give myself a bolus, adjust my basal on the app. I feel I am more in control now because it is so much less effort to notice I am going high and give myself a correction or notice I m going low and suspend my basal. 

There are pros and cons of both but I am pleased I pushed for a tubeless pump.


----------

